# Canon 5D3- some first use images



## Dp-PARIS (Apr 20, 2012)

Liking the 5D3. Here a couple of example photos. The first is from a photoshoot:








This one I took during a long weekend break to Portugal. It was edited on an ipad though:







Another from Portugal, edited on ipad and played around with on instagram:






Another fashion shoot photo:


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Apr 20, 2012)

Cool! Second image down is fantastic, very film esque. The top photo is pretty amazing too, stunning composition on that one.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice stuff! Wonderful photos.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 20, 2012)

Some nice ones ...

... just some off-topic question: Are those shoes on the last one the latest fashion in Paris? They look like something tailored together from some of my outdoor stuff


----------



## jakontil (Apr 20, 2012)

Love those photos... The 5D MKIII isnt disappointing after all.. I upgraded from MKII and it was well wroth it


----------



## jakontil (Apr 20, 2012)

This is my sample photo... Edited with iphoto in iPad


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 20, 2012)

ZOMG HOW DO U GET GUD IMEGES OUT OF UR 5D3? IT'S NOT A D800 SO IT CAN'T MAKE GUD IMEGES.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 20, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> ZOMG HOW DO U GET GUD IMEGES OUT OF UR 5D3? IT'S NOT A D800 SO IT CAN'T MAKE GUD IMEGES.



Amazing, isn't it ?


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the kind feedback.  The shoes.... well, I have no idea, I just photograph what I am told

The photo I edited on my ipad was done bacause my partner was hogging the laptop whilst we were on holiday.  I had to copy it from the laptop to the ipad before I could edit it.  It was camera jpg (i always shoot raw and jpg).

As for my first impressions of the 5D3, I think it is a great camera. Sure there is a huge long list of things I would have liked, but it has ticked enough boxes for me. The AF is worth the upgrade over the 5D2 alone The highr ISO is also going to be great for weddings.


----------



## jakontil (Apr 20, 2012)

Btw, a little off topic... Is there an app in ipad that could edit RAW?


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Apr 20, 2012)

no idea, not heard of one.


----------



## tylerorton (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm really digging the first photo. Great color combo, contrast and comp. Her red lipstick pops which is eye appealing for sure. Kudos.


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you. Very kind words!


----------



## pgriz (Apr 22, 2012)

The photography's great.  The model is pretty cute.  But the footwear in the last one...  must be designed for equalize the playing field by making insanely beautiful women look ordinary.  I know, I know - you shot what you were told.  But there ought to be laws against the creation of such things.


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Apr 24, 2012)

I think I agree with you on that


----------

